# A monster 6.5m killer crocodile shot



## News Bot (Aug 5, 2010)

A MONSTER 6.5m croc had to be killed by locals in a remote community because it was killing their cattle.

*Published On:* 05-Aug-10 08:14 AM
*Source:* Northern Territory News via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

Lol


----------



## thals (Aug 5, 2010)

"We used to get dugong bones to feed them, to keep them from feeding on our goats ... this one was getting too nasty and too close. It was attacking our cattle."

Idiots were only attracting it there by feeding it in the first place. The animals can't establish what food is allocated for them or not, if it knows a place is good for food, it's gonna keep going back there and establish the location as it's primary feeding ground regardless of which prey items happen to be lurking about. 

If you ask me, I think the some people are the ones who deserve to be shot!


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 5, 2010)

Thals, you are not being politically correct. Naughty!


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

I live in an area with a massive population of crocs and i've been involved with shooting problem crocs. Trust me it is better for the croc population as a whole that a croc that may be a danger to people and pets are shot/trapped and then shot (don't beleive the stories they spin about them going to farms, well they do go but then they are shot) before they cause any harm.


----------



## thals (Aug 5, 2010)

Screw politics :lol:


----------



## Dallas (Aug 5, 2010)

Well said Thals!! The poor croc.

Where on earth do you get dugong bones from??


----------



## thals (Aug 5, 2010)

Dugongs?  Yeah, that had me puzzled for a moment too...


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

They hunt them, it's a remote indig community.



Dallas said:


> Well said Thals!! The poor croc.
> 
> Where on earth do you get dugong bones from??


 


thals said:


> Dugongs?  Yeah, that had me puzzled for a moment too...


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 5, 2010)

Do these mungrels not know that it is illegal to just shoot a crocodile?
As Thals said, if they werent feeding the crocs in the first place this problem would not happen.


----------



## grizz (Aug 5, 2010)

Judging be the location of the "Knockers" here I am guessing there is not too much experience with this issue, now Gordo having mentioned some experience may be a little better informed to comment. Unless he is a reptile hater too, being on this forum I guess not though!

Big sucker!


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

Judging by the photo i'm guessing that it was shot sometime in the 70's when they weren't protected. And also by indigenous people who, now, have native hunting rights. Meaning that it is more than likely legal.




SnakeyTroy said:


> Do these mungrels not know that it is illegal to just shoot a crocodile?
> As Thals said, if they werent feeding the crocs in the first place this problem would not happen.


----------



## D3pro (Aug 5, 2010)

SnakeyTroy said:


> Do these mungrels....


 
Not the best word to use for an indigenous community mate lol


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Judging by the photo i'm guessing that it was shot sometime in the 70's when they weren't protected. And also by indigenous people who, now, have native hunting rights. Meaning that it is more than likely legal.


 
Ah just read the article it said 90's. Still covered by native title.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 5, 2010)

It says it was shot in the 90's people! Not yesterday.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 5, 2010)

D3pro said:


> Not the best word to use for an indigenous community mate lol



Sorry for being Politically incorect. Take it how you like. I actually used the word "Mungrel" instead of another stronger/nastier word which I had typed out and then backspaced and changed it so as to be less offensive and to save myself from being expelled from the forum.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 5, 2010)

SnakeyTroy said:


> Sorry for being Politically incorect. Take it how you like. I actually used the word "Mungrel" instead of another stronger/nastier word which I had typed out and then backspaced and changed it so as to be less offensive and to save myself from being expelled from the forum.



Let's see if BOGAN gets me expelled from the forum?


----------



## D3pro (Aug 5, 2010)

SnakeyTroy said:


> Sorry for being Politically incorect. Take it how you like. I actually used the word "Mungrel" instead of another stronger/nastier word which I had typed out and then backspaced and changed it so as to be less offensive and to save myself from being expelled from the forum.


 
I know you didn't mean to be racist lol.... we all know who the superior race is.... the Umpa Lumpas.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

SnakeyTroy said:


> Sorry for being Politically incorect. Take it how you like. I actually used the word "Mungrel" instead of another stronger/nastier word which I had typed out and then backspaced and changed it so as to be less offensive and to save myself from being expelled from the forum.


 
I don't appreciate your undertones of racism. You really don't have much of an idea of how life works in a remote community. I would hazzard a guess that the existence that the remote indigenous population have, living in the sticks, has a far smaller impact on biodiversity and conservation than yours does. 

Your attitude shows your lack of understanding about life in communities and unfortunately all too common.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 5, 2010)

D3pro said:


> I know you didn't mean to be racist lol.... we all know who the superior race is.... the Umpa Lumpas.



Haha!!! trust me, there was no racism intended at all. I treat all people (races, religeons ect) equally. and I judge people by their actions. I simply disagree with the actions of these people. 
PS. don't ask me what do I mean by "these people". lol.


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 5, 2010)

imported_Varanus said:


> Let's see if BOGAN gets me expelled from the forum?


 bushpig! xD


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 5, 2010)

That croc doesnt look 6.5m to me, that cruiser that the croc is lying next to would only be 5m long.

Thals is right, they (the locals) did contribute to the problem by feeding it, however they wouldnt have realised this at the time. Certainly very sad as that croc would have to be close to 100 years old. Any croc that old and over 5m long is very rare, even more rare in the 90's.....

As Gordo was eluding to, trapping and relocating just doesnt work (not that the locals knew this at the time). Especially with big dominant crocs like the one pictured. There was a study conducted a few years ago about relocated crocs. It basically proved that 95% of relocated crocs will return to their original home range.

Some of the crocs involved in the study have been responsible for attacks on humans that have resulted in deaths. These attacks also occurred in areas that either were in locations that relocated crocs were released into, or in areas where the croc was attempting to return to its original home range.....QPWS had a fair bit of egg/blood on their face following this program.


----------



## guzzo (Aug 5, 2010)

It looks like it has been in the sun for a few days and bloated up. 
A cow looks big...but a big dead bloated cow look really big. 
I think it is a big crock that is bloated and looks a lot bigger. 

I know a farmer on the Mary River NT that looses .5 percent of his herd (cattle) a year to crocks. 
NT Parks issue a permit for him to cull so many crocks a year as they do with other surrounding properties that have problem crocks.
The terms of these permits are very strict though. It has been alleged that some of these property owners have been abusing this permit and allowing rich overseas clients to "ASSIST" in culling problem animals.
I am sure this does not happen and of course no money would ever change hands!!!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 5, 2010)

Waruikazi: please understand I did not mean for my comment to be interpreted as being racist. That is the last thing I would want to do. To be honest with you I didn't even take into account that the people who killed the croc were aborigines. I missed that bit in the article.
I am sorry if I offended you by my words. Please understand that to me it makes no difference if you are White, black, red, yellow or whatever colour you might be. The point is I don't like to see crocodiles or any reptiles killed for the reasons mentioned in the article and anyone who takes such actions regardless of race or any type of people group they will alway get the same reaction from me. That being a reaction of disapproval. 
I don't think there is anything wrong with this attitude, however if you think there is then I am sorry you feel that way.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry Troy, i thought you were being racist. All good buddy.

But you need to think of it like this. If one menacing animal is killed before it has a chance to cause harm to people then that is one animal gone. But looked what has happened when we have had attack after attack in the NT for the past few years. Our govt has decided we are going to have a 50km croc free zone in every direction from darwin. There are going to be thousands killed now, instead of one or two.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 5, 2010)

50km croc free zone?

Is this inland as well as the coastal areas? How will they do this? Employ shooters to patrol these areas?


----------



## D3pro (Aug 5, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> 50km croc free zone?
> 
> Is this inland as well as the coastal areas? How will they do this? Employ shooters to patrol these areas?


 
Crock spray?


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 5, 2010)

The truth of the matter is that every time there has been a so called Crock attack the Croc is not to blame but the person 'attacked' has done the wrong thing. People feed crocs and they clean fish and throw the scraps into the water and then there are the bright sparks who go swimming in croc inhabited water. So in my oppinion no crocs should be killed, rather people should be educated in being Crocodile aware. The govt doesn't always come up with the best ideas, I would like to know how they intend to make all Darwin and surounds waters 'crocodile free'? Surely crocs and people can coexist peacefully.


----------



## syeph8 (Aug 5, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> 50km croc free zone?
> 
> Is this inland as well as the coastal areas? How will they do this? Employ shooters to patrol these areas?


 
dont be silly, they're gonna write big signs all around darwin saying "no crocs allowed". theyll get the hint and move somehwere else


----------



## D3pro (Aug 5, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> dont be silly, they're gonna write big signs all around darwin saying "no crocs allowed". theyll get the hint and move somehwere else


 
here I was thinkin they were plannin to bribe them with more food....


----------



## Darlyn (Aug 5, 2010)

The Govt has announced this 50k exclusion zone but haven't offered up any more dollars
for extra croc catchers. It's just political spin.
By the way I have actually been out with the croc catchers and seen them removing the crocs from the traps.
Pretty interesting.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 6, 2010)

You can argue that until you are blue in the face but it doesn't change what has happened. Fact is, because a few individual animals have attacked people, there is going to be wide spread culling of the species. 

I say this to nearly everyone who argues this with me. Unless you live or have lived in an area that is inhabited by crocs then you are not nearly qualified to make comment on how to manage the croc population.



SnakeyTroy said:


> The truth of the matter is that every time there has been a so called Crock attack the Croc is not to blame but the person 'attacked' has done the wrong thing. People feed crocs and they clean fish and throw the scraps into the water and then there are the bright sparks who go swimming in croc inhabited water. So in my oppinion no crocs should be killed, rather people should be educated in being Crocodile aware. The govt doesn't always come up with the best ideas, I would like to know how they intend to make all Darwin and surounds waters 'crocodile free'? Surely crocs and people can coexist peacefully.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 6, 2010)

Every direction Jay. I don't think there has been any humane method of removing crocs that has been counted out as a possibility.



Jay84 said:


> 50km croc free zone?
> 
> Is this inland as well as the coastal areas? How will they do this? Employ shooters to patrol these areas?


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Aug 6, 2010)

SnakeyTroy said:


> Haha!!! trust me, there was no racism intended at all. I treat all people (races, religeons ect) equally. and I judge people by their actions. I simply disagree with the actions of these people.
> PS. don't ask me what do I mean by "these people". lol.


 
It is very easy to "disagree" with the actions of others when you live a very different life.

Life in remote indigenous communities is very, very different as I'm sure you can appreciate, and our mind-sets are worlds apart in many aspects.

These people have been labeled "idiots" and other such things, and I find it to be very close-minded and judgemental. Opinions such as these are only spouted by those with a severe lack of knowledge regarding indigenous culture.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 6, 2010)

I can't believe it! Is this thing real... ? If so, poor guy. Must have been ancient...


----------

